

Show HN: rsync on iphone/ipad - acrosync
http://acrosync.com/

======
carmen
a "first and only rsync client on ios" claim on your page doesn't hold water
as rsync has been in repos since the earliest days of apt/dpkg being ported to
ios. 2008?

the amount of ways apple scuttled basic file features in ios is really
something. from limiting files to a sandbox only avilable to a particular app
to not compiling nfs or cifs into the kernel, to inventing new app-specific
file-streaming things using undocumented UDP protocols..

~~~
acrosync
Thanks for pointing that out. I changed it to "the first and only rsync client
in the App Store".

As an ios developer I completely agree with you. I was only interested in
making rsync work on iphone/ipad for everyone but because of many ios
limitations I had to spent much much more time coding the viewer.

